# IELTS TRF - name mismatch



## s4sajjadahmad (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport. 
My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
The names on IELTS TRF are merged as:
Given Name = Passport Given Name + Passport Surname
Last Name = Passport Father's Name

My question is, I have taken the test for Australian Immigration. Will this name difference be a problem in future during visa processing? If yes, how can I rectify it? I tried to search a lot about this but didn't find any answer 

Thanks in advance.
Sajjad


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Post in the Australia section of the forum (if there is one)


----------



## s4sajjadahmad (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,
I also have applied for Canada.


----------



## sappy486 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dear Sajjad,

Did you find any solution to your issue. I am facing the same problem. Applied for Canadian Immigration and wants to know if this IELTS TRF with with emirates ID name will work.

Regards
Faisal


----------



## Mukthar94 (Dec 20, 2020)

s4sajjadahmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport.
> My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
> ...


Did you find any solution?


----------

